# Sharing Sex is Good or Not



## jak123 (Mar 6, 2013)

I’m married living happily with loving wife and two children. We completed nearly 21 years now with love and affection. whenever I've sex with my wife i usually say fantasy stories like two men and one lady or two girls with one man (often threesome) or some imaginable hero or some rape scene or handsome guy purposes her and etc., to my wife and I’ll become that character and have fun. My wife is so lovable, takes care of me and my two children. Also she helps me in business.
Three years before, i met one of my best friends who is handsome and smart and introduced him to my wife and made him as my wife's friend. They become friends also. One day while doing sex i used one fantasy character, suddenly my wife asked to use my friend's name and wanted him as fantasy hero. 
I did the same and she enjoyed it and she had full great orgasm. That time I felt very sad but managed as i want she should be very happy in every moment, also I realised that it is because of my fantasies that is working now. After that I started to use my friend's name while doing sex. I promised her that I’ll help her to have double sex with me and with my friend, only threesome but she never answered and not ready to accept that time but she enjoyed sex when I used his name. 
Now after three years whenever we had any arguments she started to saying she wants to break up. Also she doesn't want to help me in business. She wants to be a normal Housewife. Last month she sends messages to my friend and deletes those sending message details. Also she talks with my friend and deleted phone logs. I found and asked why you are hiding. She says it is her privacy and I don’t have right to ask. We had big arguments and to save my marriage I solved our problems anyhow as I love my both children. 
I told her not to hiding anything & not to delete any phone logs or messages, also whenever she wants to talk with my friend or send messages to him, she can but inform me before or after. 
After few days I asked directly her whether she likes to have sex with my friend or not. She said she is interested to have sex with him, but after some more friendship talks with him to understand his willingness. She is changed a lot recently she becoming brave & bold from shy & afraid and also her face changing charming and very beautiful. I just admire bold, brave and beautiful ladies. 
What shall I do now? Shall I allow her to have sex with my friend? Will our relationship break up after that or what will happen if I keep my promise? Will I be neglected after that or is there any possibility of not having any love on me or she will take full interest in my friend. I want to know what worst part will happen if I allow. I LOVE HER TO MUCH SO I DON’T WANT ANY BREAKUPS AND MY TWO CHILDREN’S SHOULD NOT GET AFFECTED. THOUGH I'VE BROADMINDED I FEAR WHEN IT IS IN PRACTICE. PLEASE HELP ME AND GIVE ME GOOD ADVICE SO THAT I CAN KEEP MY WORD AND ALSO SAVE MY MARRIAGE LIFE WITHOUT LOSING ANYTHING.


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

Do not have sex with your friend.

She is having at least an emotional affair with him.

Ask her to stop communicating with him, and concentrate on your marriage.

You both should stop focusing on other people, you should instead focus on turning each other on, and fullfilling fantasies only between the two of you. 

You made the mistake of making her feel like she wasn't enough and that you wanted threesome with another. Now she is getting her self esteem bolstered by someone else (your friend). If you have a threesome with him, it will probably spell the end of your marriage.


----------



## rrrbbbttt (Apr 6, 2011)

Deleting Text messages, MAJOR RED FLAG!

Your wife is having at least an EA and it may have already become a PA.

YOU NEED to READ the INFIDELITY Forum. In addition ask the Moderators to transfer this thread there so that you can get all the advise you need.

Unless you address this quickly you are heading for some big problems and may already have them.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> *jak123 said*: Three years before, i met one of my best friends who is handsome and smart and introduced him to my wife and made him as my wife's friend. They become friends also. One day while doing sex i used one fantasy character, *suddenly my wife asked to use my friend's name and wanted him as fantasy hero.*
> 
> I did the same and she enjoyed it and she had full great orgasm. That time I felt very sad but managed as i want she should be very happy in every moment, *also I realised that it is because of my fantasies that is working now*. After that I started to use my friend's name while doing sex. *I promised her* that I’ll help her to have double sex with me and with my friend, only threesome but she never answered and not ready to accept that time but she enjoyed sex when I used his name.


It seems your fantasy Play took on a life of it's own ....you opened this door, put ideas in her head....she ran with them... clearly when she met your friend, she was instantly attracted to him, and something deep within wanted him...

WOW... not a good place to be.. her saying she wants to break up, hiding her phone logs... Emotional affair for sure. What is your friends situation.. single? If he is this handsome.... doesn't he have other women in his life? 



> What shall I do now? Shall I allow her to have sex with my friend?


 No, you are married, you have children, you spoke in haste, not realizing some fantasy talk would snow ball in this way...this has gotten way out of hand.....if you share your wife, you will loose her , something will be irrevocably lost from your marriage bed. 

You both need to come together & focus on one another here..if it is not too late.... have an affair with your SPOUSE... 

Buy some marriage books - read them together >>

Kosher Adultery: Seduce and Sin with Your Spouse: 

His Needs, Her Needs: Building an Affair-Proof Marriage:


----------



## See_Listen_Love (Jun 28, 2012)

rrrbbbttt said:


> Deleting Text messages, MAJOR RED FLAG!
> 
> Your wife is having at least an EA and it may have already become a PA.
> 
> ...


:iagree:


You learned her things you could not master anymore. In the roleplaying you were the cuckold, while you accepted, and played your friend 'doing' your wife. So it was not only a sexual fantasy she could have, you played it out on all dimensions except the visual.

I am afraid you can't blame her for what happened, and she will not respect the one that would give her away to his friend. The friend is her real man. 

Sorry for you, I hope you revert your behaviour. Reading Married Man Sex Life is often advised here. It can repair you for your next relations.


----------



## See_Listen_Love (Jun 28, 2012)

You have two threads with the same OP....

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/68970-threesome-fantacy.html


----------



## Anathon (Mar 10, 2013)

I had the same dream last night. One of my friends met my wife and I for drinks a few nights ago. After a few drinks he ended up telling he how he never gets enough sex and can go 3 times a day. Wife on the way home kept telling me how he is a liar that at his age there is no way he is this active.

My dream was I let her have him for a night to make her happy. I was able to watch and she was being plowed. It was a disturbing dream. I love my wife and our sex and she is drop dead beautiful..curvy etc. Maybe this dream was a warning but even though I am open minded and confident screw sharing my wife. The dream maybe shared with me that open some doors and they stay open....


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

lug mauler said:


> dang simply amorous, thats the best advice i've heard from a person in a long time.
> 
> yo homey, what she said( or is that he?)


I am definitely a SHE devil ....never been called a Homey before.. .ha ha  
Lug Mauler - interesting name there.


----------



## jak123 (Mar 6, 2013)

SimplyAmorous said:


> It seems your fantasy Play took on a life of it's own ....you opened this door, put ideas in her head....she ran with them... clearly when she met your friend, she was instantly attracted to him, and something deep within wanted him...
> 
> : i agree: i know i did mistake but i did to spice up our sex life, also she usually hates to have sex as her parents are orthodox and always says sex is sin. my friend is married and his wife is very strict and wouldn't allow my friend to have any affair.
> 
> ...


----------



## See_Listen_Love (Jun 28, 2012)

OP, on march 6 you place a desparate post, and then you barely react....

What is the matter with you??


----------



## elizabethdennis (Jan 16, 2013)

You are considering to share your wife with another guy? Are you serious? Fidelity is important to make a marriage work. Considering is threesome is unimaginable!


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Whatever you do, don't allow her to sleep with anyone other then you. This would definitely break up your marriage and cause huge problems.

Also, your wife is in dangerous affair territory befriending him, talking to him then erasing texts. You need to look into this a bit further to make sure an affair hasn't started. It's very clear she has fantasies about this guy and wants to sleep with him. You'd be very smart to distance you and your wife from this guy you call a friend. Don't trust him around your wife. Sharing sex is never ever good. 

Good luck.


----------

